# Getting a Nissan Leaf!



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Surprised myself lol. Fiance decided to book us in for a test drive as hes been wanting to get his own car. Took it out and loved it. I'm not a fan of the aesthetic but its grown on me. More important then aesthetic is I'm not buying gas anymore. I've been driving a 2012 Sonata for 2 years and it guzzles gas. 

I thought we'd just take a test drive and drop the keys off but decided to look through everything with the sales rep. We were able to lease the mid range SV package for $100 a month after getting 8k for our trade. Government incentives help a ton and they knocked off about 3-4 grand. We're getting the 360 camera and upgraded sound for nothing. Mostly as we wanted the base model but they're impossible to find. 

So we'll still be getting a Model3 for sure but this saves us from trading in the Sonata to Tesla or selling it privately and can start racking up the electric miles now. Once my Model3 is ready the fiance will drive it and we'll both be happy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BigBri said:


> (...)
> So we'll still be getting a Model3 for sure but this saves us from trading in the Sonata to Tesla or selling it privately and can start racking up the electric miles now. Once my Model3 is ready the fiance will drive it and we'll both be happy.


Congrats! :rocket:
The most important thing is everything you write in your last paragraph, down to the very last words!


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats , you won't regret it ,
Many electric miles with smiles


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Welllllll sad to say this isn't going to work out. Never ran into this before but the dealer can't get me a Leaf. Every dealer in Ontario and Quebec is refusing to let them go as they want to sell/lease it themselves. They're offering me the 2018 at dealer cost but thats usually only 2-3% so meh not really worth it. We'd be close to the Model3 at that timeframe anyway, another few months wouldn't be that hard to wait.

So we could go to these dealers and try and play ball but I have a feeling they'll just hose me on the tradein. They'll know we drove 300-400km and won't want to leave empty handed.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Welllllll sad to say this isn't going to work out. Never ran into this before but the dealer can't get me a Leaf. Every dealer in Ontario and Quebec is refusing to let them go as they want to sell/lease it themselves. They're offering me the 2018 at dealer cost but thats usually only 2-3% so meh not really worth it. We'd be close to the Model3 at that timeframe anyway, another few months wouldn't be that hard to wait.
> 
> So we could go to these dealers and try and play ball but I have a feeling they'll just hose me on the tradein. They'll know we drove 300-400km and won't want to leave empty handed.


Ford is having a promo on their Focus Electric here in the states, $12k discount. Maybe they have something similar in Canada.

Note: you might not see the discount until you configure the car on the Ford website.


----------



## flyboy320 (Apr 7, 2017)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Ford is having a promo on their Focus Electric here in the states, $12k discount. Maybe they have something similar in Canada.
> 
> Note: you might not see the discount until you configure the car on the Ford website.


Unfortunately the FFE is sold out for the foreseeable future in Canada, same as the e-Golf, can't get them till 2018.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Never ran into this before but the dealer can't get me a Leaf. Every dealer in Ontario and Quebec is refusing to let them go as they want to sell/lease it themselves.


This reminds me of that time that I tried to buy a Tesla Model S. They didn't have exactly what I wanted at my dealer, but they did at another. But that dealer refused to send the car over.

Oh wait. No, that never happens with Tesla.

Dealerships suck.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

More Nissan dealership nonsense.
http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?p=499835#p499835

_I called Nissan leaf HQ to ask if my used Nissan leaf battery had been replaced by previous owners, just to get an idea of the cars history.

He stated he had good news and better news. Good news being no it hadn't been replaced. Better news was it had an open coupon for a free battery replacement. He said a select few Leafs that were sold in hot climates got this coupon for a battery replacement.
I called my local dealer like he advised me, they knew nothing about it. They said because my battery is at 75% SOH *they wouldn't even look up my case number *that Nissan HQ gave me. _​
So, Nissan corp is telling this guy that they'll give him a free replacement battery. The dealership doesn't even want to look up the info, let alone perform the work.

Dealerships suck.


----------



## M3CrushedICE (May 21, 2016)

BigBri said:


> So we could go to these dealers and try and play ball but I have a feeling they'll just hose me on the tradein. They'll know we drove 300-400km and won't want to leave empty handed.


If you're looking at "in inventory" Leafs, some dealers list their inventory. I'm from Ottawa and I ended up buying a Leaf from Ajax because the local dealers here didn't have what I wanted and they had the same issue you rant into. I did everything over email including signatures, etc. then took train out to close the deal and drive away (took 25 mins). Everything was as expected and all's well. Seeing as you're in Toronto:

Ajax Nissan (dealt with Nawed Sharif):
http://www.ajaxnissan.com/new-inven...acted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-model-5

Scarborough Nissan:
http://scarboroughnissan.com/inventory/?condition=new&make=Nissan&model=LEAF

Avenue Road Nissan:
http://www.avenuenissan.com/new-inv...acted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-model-6

High Park Nissan:
http://www.highparknissan.com/new-i...acted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-model-6

Oakville Nissan:
https://www.oakvillenissan.com/inve...ype=New&page_length=20&make=Nissan&model=Leaf

Hope this helps and good luck.

Yep, We're still getting a Model 3 whenever we're given the chance to configure it. The Leaf is our first step into EVs and it won't be our last.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Sooo good news and bad.

Good: We have a Leaf

Bad: It's dead

We'll start with the good. Found one in Peterborough. This one was the base model, didn't need gadgets anyway. Kinda crazy how you pay essentially retail price for gadgets on a car you don't own. Anyway closed the deal quickly and went to get it yesterday. We needed a charge somewhere along the way so stopped after about 50km at a Chademo. The payment screen was locked up. Drove to Belleville to charge. Plugged in and walked away. Came back, wasn't charging. Read the manual and followed it step for step (it's brainless stuff like turn the car off, put on the parking break etc). Plugged the charger in and it was charging. So left it for 30 mins and then drove back to Kingston. Decided to try the charger around the corner. Couldn't get it to work. Tried another one at a hotel, couldn't get it to work. Tried one at a dealership, it worked but was only a 3.3. So we drove around a bit and went to head home. Stopped at the BMW dealer and it wouldn't work. 

So we hobbled home. It said we had 20km left and our house was about 4 away but now it won't even give us a reading. Plugging into a 120V doesn't work either. Same behavior. Car beeps when plugged in, blue lights don't come on. Called Nissan support and went thru everything and he came to the same conclusion. It's the car or its the EVSE. I'm saying its the car due to all the problems. So I'm hoping that we can get the car towed to the Kingston dealer to be checked out. Even more so I hope we get some sort of a loaner car as I traded in our working car for a brand new one that doesn't work. Had to take the day off from work and all that. Fun fun!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Sooo good news and bad.
> 
> Good: We have a Leaf
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a terrible nuisance... feel for you.

On a side note, I'm amazed you guys want a Leaf so bad in its last year of life before the new model btw and after all we've read from @garsh about the range disaster after some years of use...


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Sooo good news and bad.
> 
> Good: We have a Leaf
> 
> Bad: It's dead


Wow, this is sad and depressing. Having had a LEAF for 3 years, I wonder if the 12V battery tests OK, or if you checked for debris in the evse plug and socket.

Hope everything is resolved quickly and to your satisfaction!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ouch.

I tend to charge at the same places over and over again, so I'm familiar with their availability. But yes, one of the huge problems with driving electric in unfamiliar territory is that you don't know if you can count on the EVSE to be operational, or to be blocked by other vehicles, etc.

Yet another reason why I'm looking forward to owning a Tesla. The in-car navigation will know the state of the supercharger station where I'm headed.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Wow, that is a terrible nuisance... feel for you.
> 
> On a side note, I'm amazed you guys want a Leaf so bad in its last year of life before the new model btw and after all we've read from @garsh about the range disaster after some years of use...


It's an 80 dollar a month lease lol. It'll almost pay for a full year of service before even getting the Model3. The 2018 will end up being a lot more expensive so waiting for it didn't make sense. I leave town a few times a year at most, easy to rent a $20 a day Kia or whatever. It'll be the fiances car once we get the Model3.

So the update is we're getting into service at 2pm. Sales guy seems to think its the 120V EVSE thats the issue but I'm more thinking its the car considering the issues we had charging. Sure stations are unreliable but in looking at PlugShare checkins I couldn't find a single complaint for 3 of the chargers we used.

We should have about 12km of range left. Vehicle says ---- for # of KM left, probably does that so you actually charge and not squeeze out a few more km. Dealership is 3km away so we're just going to risk it. Roads going there have wide shoulders if we needed to call for the roadside assistance which is luckily free.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

mig said:


> Wow, this is sad and depressing. Having had a LEAF for 3 years, I wonder if the 12V battery tests OK, or if you checked for debris in the evse plug and socket.
> 
> Hope everything is resolved quickly and to your satisfaction!


Yeah checked all that, wish it was that easy! The instrument panel works normally so I think the 12v is fine. For a 1 day old car I expect them to bend over backwards to help us out as this shouldn't have happened.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BigBri said:


> It's an 80 dollar a month lease lol. It'll almost pay for a full year of service before even getting the Model3.


Nice! Sounds like a good deal.


> Dealership is 3km away so we're just going to risk it. Roads going there have wide shoulders if we needed to call for the roadside assistance which is luckily free.


Having found myself in similar situation several times before, I can tell you to keep these things in mind:

The Leaf's most efficient speed is 12mph (19kph in canukistan), if you really need to eek out every last bit of range.
Once the little turtle symbol appears on the dash (along with the message "Motor power is limited"), you only have about a half-mile before the car shuts off. Give up in that case. See the pic:












BigBri said:


> Yeah checked all that, wish it was that easy! The instrument panel works normally so I think the 12v is fine. For a 1 day old car I expect them to bend over backwards to help us out as this shouldn't have happened.


Weird things happen to the Leaf whenever the little 12v lead-acid battery is weak. Most things continue to function, but other strange failures occur. I wouldn't rule it out yet.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> Nice! Sounds like a good deal.Having found myself in similar situation several times before, I can tell you to keep these things in mind:
> 
> The Leaf's most efficient speed is 12mph (19kph in canukistan), if you really need to eek out every last bit of range.
> Once the little turtle symbol appears on the dash (along with the message "Motor power is limited"), you only have about a half-mile before the car shuts off. Give up in that case. See the pic:
> ...


Appreciate the help! Luckily no turtle yet.. just the dashes. Good to know I can go until the turtle comes on and get a tow from there if needed. I was going to try removing the negative terminal on the battery to do a quick reset but don't have the right wrench. I'm seeing it as 'not my problem' on day2 of ownership lol.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BigBri said:


> (...)
> We should have about 12km of range left. Vehicle says ---- for # of KM left, probably does that so you actually charge and not squeeze out a few more km. Dealership is 3km away so we're just going to risk it. (...)


Good luck! Wishing you the best!

Got it.


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

My kids were always urging me to drive the LEAF around until turtle mode. "Go to turtle mode! Go to turtle mode!" They'd say. Sheesh.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Surprised myself lol. Fiance decided to book us in for a test drive as hes been wanting to get his own car. Took it out and loved it. I'm not a fan of the aesthetic but its grown on me. More important then aesthetic is I'm not buying gas anymore. I've been driving a 2012 Sonata for 2 years and it guzzles gas.
> 
> I thought we'd just take a test drive and drop the keys off but decided to look through everything with the sales rep. We were able to lease the mid range SV package for $100 a month after getting 8k for our trade. Government incentives help a ton and they knocked off about 3-4 grand. We're getting the 360 camera and upgraded sound for nothing. Mostly as we wanted the base model but they're impossible to find.
> 
> So we'll still be getting a Model3 for sure but this saves us from trading in the Sonata to Tesla or selling it privately and can start racking up the electric miles now. Once my Model3 is ready the fiance will drive it and we'll both be happy.


Nice! Welcome to EV world 
I've been driving my Leaf for 3.5 years now and have loved having a garage that doesn't stink of fuel etc.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

OK - I should have read to the end of the thread before replying.
Sorry your experience is a good as mine has been.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Twiglett said:


> ...have loved having a garage that doesn't stink of fuel etc.


There is another benefit that I didn't consider when I first bought the Leaf.

On a hot summer day, if I park the car in the garage & close the garage door, the garage gets hot from the car's engine.

That doesn't happen with the Leaf. It stays nice & cool.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Update: it's the charge port. You have to really shove the charger in to even get it to click and it must not make contact. As it stands there aren't any chargers available in Canada so we may be a little while without the Leaf. They're going to get us a loaner until Monday and then apply for a longer term rental covered by Nissan.


I'm a pretty patient guy and they're taking care of us so I'm a happy camper. Hopefully don't go more than a week or two without it.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

garsh said:


> There is another benefit that I didn't consider when I first bought the Leaf.
> 
> On a hot summer day, if I park the car in the garage & close the garage door, the garage gets hot from the car's engine.
> 
> That doesn't happen with the Leaf. It stays nice & cool.


When its a hot day, I start the AC from my phone app which gets the car nice an cold.
But it dumps all the waste heat in the closed garage which gets even hotter 
And of course, reverse in winter.
First world problems


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow of to a bit of a rough start , Glad you have it under control.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BigBri said:


> (...)
> I'm a pretty patient guy and they're taking care of us so I'm a happy camper. Hopefully don't go more than a week or two without it.


I admire you!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

2 weeks later and still no car. Running out of energy on this one lol. As of early last week part was 'on order' although now the dealer has no ship date, tracking number or any details and is now not calling us back. Had to escalate a ticket to Nissan Corporate. I'd be trying to get out of the lease at this point if I still had the Sonata.


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

At that discounted lease, maybe they want you to get out of it .


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Update: Part is at our dealer finally. Took 2-3 days just to come from the dealer 2 hours away. Why couldn't it ship direct? Now the local dealer is saying ohhh its a complicated job. Wednesday next week maybe.. we were assured by corporate Nissan we'd be back in our car by Saturday at the worst case. Think we have a pretty good case to get a chunk of money off. I've lost 2 days work, 120 ish in gas bills and spent around 5 weeks just trying to buy and now get this car to work. 

Think this demonstrates how insane the dealer model is. Both places say Nissan on them but they won't work together without *****ing and fighting with each other for 3 days over who will order the part and pay for it, whos putting me in a rental and paying for it etc. If we'd went to a Tesla store wanting a Model S and the one we wanted was at another dealer, they woulda brought it in the next day. It's all benefiting the same company. 

Thing that most annoys me as someone less educated in EVs coulda bought one and had this issue and switched back to a gas car citing the technology not being where it needs to be and the cars don't work and all this nonsense. I must say if this was a gas car the part would've been there the next day no problem. The supply chain is probably intentionally bad for Leaf parts.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

I couldn't never look at that frog daily..for free I wouldn't buy it...but I hear next generation of the lef is supposed to look better.

If I were you? I'd lease that old leaf...it's soooo ugly


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> I couldn't never look at that frog daily..for free I wouldn't buy it...but I hear next generation of the lef is supposed to look better.
> 
> If I were you? I'd lease that old leaf...it's soooo ugly


Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> I couldn't never look at that frog daily..for free I wouldn't buy it...but I hear next generation of the lef is supposed to look better.
> 
> If I were you? I'd lease that old leaf...it's soooo ugly


at least he will be driving an EV a lot sooner than waiting for Model 3
I did the same thing over three years ago and still have my Leaf with 45K gas free miles and reveling in a garage that no longer has the stench of gasoline.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

My pleasure...it's a tesla site and the leaf is soooo ugly! The new one is supposed to be much more attractive...

Still sometimes ugly is fun. Enjoy..

I just couldn't do it...just not that devoted to the environment.

Your a better man than me...


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

The aesthetics have grown on me and I understand that we need to take action now. I also knew that my Sonata wasn't going to be worth any more in a year when the Model3 makes it to town. By trading it now I've locked in payments much lower then what I spent a month on gas. It is a free car for all intents and purposes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BigBri said:


> for all intensive purposes.


must.... resist... grammar.... comment....


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> must.... resist... grammar.... comment....


Fixed.


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

Once you get into the rhythm of every day routine driving the leaf you'll appreciate it and the savings more .


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

sandange said:


> Once you get into the rhythm of every day routine driving the leaf you'll appreciate it and the savings more .


I doubt I'll have any real issues. Might just need to rent a car for distance trips a few times a year but the corridor to Toronto is getting much better. I've got a free level2 around the corner from me and there is 300km of walking trails right there. Will throw it on charge there most nights while we get some exercise.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Finalllyyy got it. Such a snappy driver that it somehow makes all the troubles seem worth it. Going to put a grumpy face on anyway and see if we can get some lease payments knocked off and the cost of that dirty gasoline covered for the last month.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Enjoy! I still enjoy driving my Leaf more than any other car I've owned. Instant, responsive acceleration is great, even in a slow car.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> Enjoy! I still enjoy driving my Leaf more than any other car I've owned. Instant, responsive acceleration is great, even in a slow car.


I've already raced a dude in a pickup truck with a very large woman eating KFC right out of the bucket blasting country music. This car is a blast.


----------



## Idur (Aug 15, 2017)

I'll confess. Yesterday I also bought a Leaf. 2018 model.
Delivery estimated in September. Seems like production hell isn't just a Tesla thing. At least it is September *2018*. I need the car, and I promised myself the previous car would be the last fossil fueled car I'd buy.

I filled out the Cancel Resevation page at Tesla, but I couldn't bring myself to press the final button. I'll hang on to my (august 2017) reservation for now.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Idur said:


> I'll confess. Yesterday I also bought a Leaf. 2018 model.
> Delivery estimated in September. Seems like production hell isn't just a Tesla thing. At least it is September *2018*. I need the car, and I promised myself the previous car would be the last fossil fueled car I'd buy.
> 
> I filled out the Cancel Resevation page at Tesla, but I couldn't bring myself to press the final button. I'll hang on to my (august 2017) reservation for now.


Good luck with that. Alles goed & het beste!


----------

